# eclipse avn1106 dmk 11



## Dantro (Oct 26, 2009)

Got a toyota vitz from japan equiped with an eclipse avn1106 dmk. Its all in japanese, anyone can tell me how can i change the language to english?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Love there head units, I've never really had much to do with them. Couldn't find much best bet contact Eclipse US i assume.
http://www.eclipse-web.com/us/index.html


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should be under the menu>language>english


----------

